# Beginner's critique on path for 3BLD practice.



## Lazy Einstein (May 2, 2017)

I originally learned M2/OP for the sake of learning BLD over a year ago. I got some success and then dropped it because I didn't like the memo portion of 3BLD. I start playing around with commutators and became interested in BLD again. I found out that I could learn comms only for a Beginner's BLD method thanks to the Oroczo method; first shown to me by Corey Sakowski then explained in Jay's post.

In my interest of using Oroczo as a beginner's method, I also started thinking about planning ahead to practice in a smart way.
This is why I am making this post. Hopefully others with experience can find any gross errors in my thinking and point them out.

anyway, here is what I have been going over so far.

*Thought 1: EF is better than CF for 3BLD:*

Reasons 1: 
Edge comms use inner layers(MES) and no one should be faster with MES+3 gen versus 3gen(RUL/RUD/RUF) algs.
So executing "slower" edge comms first means bad finger tricks out of the way, it compliments memo methods(Explained is reason 2), also allows for spamming faster corner algs for glorious finish(no twists and flips ;P).

Reason 2: 
EF is better for memo. One can memo faster because one is covering the larger target group with the faster memo method of audio.

Reason 3(nub reason/UF user):
EF parity is better for UF buffer users that are beginners like me. With the swap between UF/UR means I can force a J perm every parity instead of using the OP target.
I do this by solving the lasttarget>helper>buffer
OR
I could still make 21 OP style algs if I wanted but I can use J/L perm instead of Y perm from normal OP

*2nd Thought: Flips and twist at end:*

Reason 1:
You can setup into 1LLL algs at end.

Reason 2:
You can do rotations for setups to flips and twists and not have to worry about undoing rotation part of setup.(Small but good reason)

Reason 3:
No delay in audio edge memo to execution.

*3rd Thought: Do NOT put anything on buffer:*

Less letters is better. I have 22 edge and 21 corner letters. I dropped JKQXZ(use X for edges). This means I can use K words for C as well and I can double up on bad vowels. (J/A words for A, Q/Z/U words for U, etc)

*4th Thought: Don't rotate unless you can NOT sub-1.5 a comm:
*
I have been all over about this one. For intuition reasons, I feel that unless one cannot sub-1.5 a comm, one does not need to find a "better algs" for speed and feeling good.
(Exceptions obv to algs going from like 1.5 to 0.5 with an x' or something)

But yeah, random beginner's thought on how to prepare before I start practicing.


----------



## lucarubik (May 2, 2017)

the first reason for why EF is better is.... i dont disagree but... i think its w/e. for the second reason you are asuming you solve last what you memo first, i dont and i dont think its a handicap, recalling letter pair images doesnt make me forget the audio loops, while loops are faster if you have trouble memorizing 4-7 loops better use the loops on the corners, that depends on your iq and your sounds scheme (wich in my case is different than my letter scheme for letter pair images, i use 10 vowels for loops, only 5, aeiou, for letter pairs)
i think flips last 100% either all at the end or corner flips after corner permutations and edge flips after edge permutations, i do the second
about the letters, if yo uare going to do big cubes bld you are gonna need 1 extra letter, so mind that but yeah i do use several letters for the same sticker, and i use several sounds for the same sticker too when it comes to audio loops; weak i+ strong u sounds like yú instead of íú, so strong i will sometimes be a y sound instead. this is hard for me to explain cuz im spanish but my letter scheme is in my signature so go check it out maybe you like it, it works for me
putting letters on the buffer will be helfpull if you evnetually change buffers, spetially if you for any reason change buffers twice, but i dont have letters on the buffer stickers either, although you need to in big cubes bld
when i did M2 i ofc used DF as buffer, now i use UB so the UB sound is now in the DF sticker and the BU one in the FD wich was a pretty easy transition since there wasnt anything in the DF and FD stickers before
reserving one extra letter/sound doesnt hurt too much tho and can come up handy, idk
i think you memorise loops last either if you solve them first or last, either if they are your corners or your edges


----------



## lucarubik (May 13, 2017)

if you are gonna use free buffer you better have letters on both of your buffer piece stickers i guess, so there's that too
EDIT: wait...


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (May 13, 2017)

Tell that to Ishaan, one of the top BLDers in the US. He uses plenty of <MES> comms which he designed, and they are ridiculously fast (AFAIK, he can sub-1 most of his comms). 



Lazy Einstein said:


> Edge comms use inner layers(MES) and no one should be faster with MES+3 gen versus 3gen(RUL/RUD/RUF) algs.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 15, 2017)

They are fast. 
I am learning comms that him and Daniel found as I work through comms. 
Ishaan has been super helpful so far in critiquing comms I have found as well. Suggesting better ones if he knows of them and explaining why the one I am considering may be not good.

My argument isn't that MES+RUD is slow, it is that Pure RUD comms in the corners and the setups to corner should be slightly faster and flow be a little bit better. 
This, in theory, should provide more fluid endings on average. 

Also to add to EF being better than CF.
If you mess up an edge comm with an inner layer move ending, that is a DNF. 
If you mess up the ending of a corner comm it will probably only be a +2


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 15, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Tell that to Ishaan, one of the top BLDers in the US. He uses plenty of <MES> comms which he designed, and they are ridiculously fast (AFAIK, he can sub-1 most of his comms).


Ishaan's fingertricks for his MES comms are godly


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 15, 2017)

Lazy Einstein said:


> *Thought 1: EF is better than CF for 3BLD:*


EF and CF are both good imo, people should just choose the one they prefer. 



Lazy Einstein said:


> *3rd Thought: Do NOT put anything on buffer:*


yeah that does make it easier but it doesn't matter as long as you have an image for every pair



Lazy Einstein said:


> 4th Thought: Don't rotate unless you can NOT sub-1.5 a comm:


never rotate


----------



## mark49152 (May 15, 2017)

Lazy Einstein said:


> *3rd Thought: Do NOT put anything on buffer:*
> 
> Less letters is better. I have 22 edge and 21 corner letters. I dropped JKQXZ(use X for edges). This means I can use K words for C as well and I can double up on bad vowels. (J/A words for A, Q/Z/U words for U, etc)


For beginners or those who do 3BLD only, that can help make it easier to come up with images on the fly, but if you do big BLD or even MBLD where you use images for both edges and corners, you'll end up needing those awkward pairs or having very inconsistent letter schemes.

Ultimately it doesn't matter. XQ can be teapot if you want as long as it sticks.


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 15, 2017)

honestly it depends what memo method you use and personal preference.


----------



## lucarubik (Oct 2, 2018)

what is a mes commutator?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 2, 2018)

lucarubik said:


> what is a mes commutator?


I assume that's just a commutator that uses M, E, and/or S moves. So most edge commutators.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 3, 2018)

lucarubik said:


> what is a mes commutator?


As mike said it would be a commutator with M E and/or S moves, sometimes comms are referred to by the moves they use to clarify which one people are talking about. For example MU, RUS, RUD etc


----------



## lucarubik (Oct 3, 2018)

you can probably understand my confusion., it was fabio's wording what worried me, also knowing thta ishaan can be pretty creative with his fingertricks... literally every alg that permutates edges and only edges is gonna have a slice move, if you consider RU ones and symetricals a way to permutate 4 corners
i was hoping to learn a new trick off of that question :/
maybe this? R' F' R', E


----------



## leeo (Dec 25, 2018)

Concurrent to my developing program is a BLD method, or system of theory, practice and exercises. I never bought the idea of having to learn a T-perm or other corner-edge exchange method like classic Pochmann. Instead I use an A-perm/U-perm and 19 other similar 3-cycles, similar to TuRBo. I differ from TuRBo in that I do not restrict myself to top layer only 3-cycles. I currently use about 20 corner and 20 edge algorithms. Acquiring these was actually effortless, because I incorporated them into the practice sessions.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 25, 2018)

leeo said:


> Concurrent to my developing program is a BLD method, or system of theory, practice and exercises. I never bought the idea of having to learn a T-perm or other corner-edge exchange method like classic Pochmann. Instead I use an A-perm/U-perm and 19 other similar 3-cycles, similar to TuRBo. I differ from TuRBo in that I do not restrict myself to top layer only 3-cycles. I currently use about 20 corner and 20 edge algorithms. Acquiring these was actually effortless, because I incorporated them into the practice sessions.


@Fábio De'Rose i think you would find this interesting


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Dec 26, 2018)

leeo said:


> Concurrent to my developing program is a BLD method, or system of theory, practice and exercises. I never bought the idea of having to learn a T-perm or other corner-edge exchange method like classic Pochmann. Instead I use an A-perm/U-perm and 19 other similar 3-cycles, similar to TuRBo. I differ from TuRBo in that I do not restrict myself to top layer only 3-cycles. I currently use about 20 corner and 20 edge algorithms. Acquiring these was actually effortless, because I incorporated them into the practice sessions.



This seems like just a primitive 3-style that relies on setup moves more than a variety of algs


----------

